

The Distracted Developer: Tactics and Workarounds for a Fast Paced Scene - llimllib
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/09/10/the-distracted-developer-tactics-and-workarounds-for-a-fast-paced-scene/

======
ryanwaggoner
I tried to read this, but the text was too dense for me to concentrate on from
this noisy coffee shop. Oh well.

------
elai
This guy is way too critical of himself.

